# Need help/ideas for new story



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, I wanted to start a very long multi-part story that hopefully will entertain people. I can usually think of a plot very quickly, but I'm trying to come up with a setting where I can have a little bit of everything in my story.

However, scifi seems over done. So I'm not sure what to do. Idk, I want to be able to mash magic, military, powerful beings, superpowers, average joe type characters, crazy monsters?, smex?, outstanding settings,adrenaline, tears and laughter!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone please help this man!


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 5, 2016)

I created a small story based around our time, maybe up to 100 years in the future, where civilisation could no longer work well together and thus it broke up into small clans/factions of a few tens of individuals. From there it was kinda like Warrior Cats (where they have people go out on guard and watch for any intruders/attackers and stuff like that), but of course the main characters got kidnapped by a rogue member of another clan and bad stuff happened to them.

I'll never finish it, so you can take up a similar plot if you want ^^


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> I created a small story based around our time, maybe up to 100 years in the future, where civilisation could no longer work well together and thus it broke up into small clans/factions of a few tens of individuals. From there it was kinda like Warrior Cats (where they have people go out on guard and watch for any intruders/attackers and stuff like that), but of course the main characters got kidnapped by a rogue member of another clan and bad stuff happened to them.
> 
> I'll never finish it, so you can take up a similar plot if you want ^^


Hmm sounds very cool! I like the idea of being able to mix different societies and stuff, some are tribal and live off the land, others have futuristic cities. War is still an issue. Oh! Maybe a dictator is taking over societies to build his army to rule the world so countries that are even enemies have to join together to fight............. 

I think you just gave me my story idea 0_0


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 5, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Hmm sounds very cool! I like the idea of being able to mix different societies and stuff, some are tribal and live off the land, others have futuristic cities. War is still an issue. Oh! Maybe a dictator is taking over societies to build his army to rule the world so countries that are even enemies have to join together to fight.............
> 
> I think you just gave me my story idea 0_0



Yey, I did a good 
*now give me 90% of your profits*


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 5, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Yey, I did a good
> *now give me 90% of your profits*


Damn, so close haha


----------



## Spazzlez (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm working on a story rn, it's about a human girl meeting this anthro fox and his tribe while walking through the woods. Though I'm not sure what to do with it. I'm not sure what genre to make this and also what p.o.v. as well.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 6, 2016)

Could always write a fantasy story since that type of genre has no rules to hold it down in a realistic way. I have so far written 2 short stories involving dragons.


----------



## Sabergray (Apr 13, 2016)

I could use your expertes for my story...


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 13, 2016)

Sabergray said:


> I could use your expertes for my story...


What's your story about?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 13, 2016)

I won't give you any story ideas but I can give some help in writing. Just start. Don't worry about plot for now. Just write whatever comes to mind. Then, once you have the start, which should probably be about 3 paragraphs long, you can then go through it an d refine a few times. It's how I work and it works really well for me...


----------



## Sabergray (Apr 13, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> What's your story about?


Two brothers trying saveing there uncle from an execution, its a plot that has a subplot, my problom is to find a good grad A material for the story, an elemnt story to add it in it, most big comic/webcomic/novels/manga has its uniqe style and material that makes it attractive for the reader, i already done the webcomic, i just want to think of it before i reach it.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 15, 2016)

(lurking)


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 18, 2016)

a small rural village in the rain forest near a wide river. The inhabitants mostly fish and farm, but they've managed to keep a secret from nearby villages and the city far downriver. They have a mine of precious materials, however an increasing logging trade threatens to expose their precious find.

okay, take it away.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 20, 2016)

To the OP; have you settled on anything yet?

I don't want to know your ideas. You may want to keep them to yourself; especially if you plan to publish them. I just hope that you succeed in putting your thoughts to words. The end result can be exhilarating.


----------



## Mich4elis (May 5, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to start a very long multi-part story that hopefully will entertain people. I can usually think of a plot very quickly, but I'm trying to come up with a setting where I can have a little bit of everything in my story.
> 
> However, scifi seems over done. So I'm not sure what to do. Idk, I want to be able to mash magic, military, powerful beings, superpowers, average joe type characters, crazy monsters?, smex?, outstanding settings,adrenaline, tears and laughter!





Moondoggy said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to start a very long multi-part story that hopefully will entertain people. I can usually think of a plot very quickly, but I'm trying to come up with a setting where I can have a little bit of everything in my story.
> 
> However, scifi seems over done. So I'm not sure what to do. Idk, I want to be able to mash magic, military, powerful beings, superpowers, average joe type characters, crazy monsters?, smex?, outstanding settings,adrenaline, tears and laughter!


Hi Moondoggy,
I have the ideas for a long story. Would you like to work together to develop it?


----------

